# AP Scores And Equivalency



## masoodakhtar (Mar 23, 2015)

I am applying for Pakistan equivalency certificate for American high school. I am not sure if it is necessary to submit the AP scores. The follow up question is, do they consider AP scores in calculating equivalency or not. Grading of AP scores is quite different than the high school grading and if they consider AP scores the same way as high school then it could screw up the true equivalency. Also, what happens if I do not submit AP scores. Please help me understand.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

did you take all 3 science subjects in high school?


----------



## Kainth (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghani1992 said:


> did you take all 3 science subjects in high school?


Hi, I am also an AP student, and wanted to know if the AP scores are required for admission in Pakistani medical schools. Also I wanted to know what is the GPA and SAT requirement for the colleges there. I will really appreciate it if anyone could help me out. Thank you.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

masoodakhtar said:


> I am not sure if it is necessary to submit the AP scores. The follow up question is, do they consider AP scores in calculating equivalency or not. Also, what happens if I do not submit AP scores.


Hi, 

IBCC does equate AP scores. In fact, your equivalency for AP scores would be better than those of your high school grades because lesser marks are deducted for the former. Have a look at the "Conversion Formula" (formula #6, 7 & 13) and the "Equivalence" tab on the equivalence agency, IBCC's website (click here). If you do not submit your AP scores, you will probably get a lower equivalency IMO. And as the respected senior member points out, you need to have studied all three sciences (biology, chemistry and physics). 



Kainth said:


> Hi, I am also an AP student, and wanted to know if the AP scores are required for admission in Pakistani medical schools. Also I wanted to know what is the GPA and SAT requirement for the colleges there. I will really appreciate it if anyone could help me out. Thank you.


Hello, 

AP scores can be helpful when applying to Pakistan medical schools for the reason stated above. The GPA isn't relevant once you get an equivalency of (at least) 60% or better. As for SAT, you need a minimum 550 in three subjects, two of which should be biology and chemistry, while the third could be physics or mathematics. 

Hope this helps the two of you and welcome to Med Studentz.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

You can get a certificate without submitting any AP scores. My case was that I never took physics in high school so they refused to give me a premedical certificate. They said one way I can fulfill the physics requirement is by taking an AP Physics exam and scoring a minimum of 2. I scored a 3. My final high school average was an 88 and my equivalence certificate % was a 72. They deduct a lot of marks for Americans.


----------

